# Bon plan App Store



## 8enoit (1 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Il y a quelques jours il m'est arrivé ceci:
je vois l'application GPS Navigon Europe à 59,99 (store belge). Je ne réalise pas qu'il s'agit d'une promo car cela n'est écrit nulle part. Il y a deux jours je visite le store en vue d'acquérir cette app, dont coût 89,99.  Je réalise alors que j'ai raté une promo, et une fameuse (-30). 

Je cherche donc à savoir s'il existe un site qui recense et si possible envoie des newsletter annonçant les bons plans du jour.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Gwen (2 Juillet 2011)

Tu as ce site : http://appgratuites.com/
mais également des applications sur iPhone directement ou sur Mac.
Par contre, la liste des promos est longue chaque jour.


----------



## Ealdu (2 Juillet 2011)

et aussi, "AppShopper" permet de t'avertir quand il y a, en particulier, une baisse de prix sur une application qui t'intéresse. C'est une application très fiable et facile à utilisé bien qu'elle soit en anglais. De plus elle est gratuit!

Et sur le store il y en a plein d'autres


----------



## 8enoit (5 Juillet 2011)

merci pour ces filons!


----------

